
Showtime websites secretly mined user CPU for cryptocurrency - egb
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16367620/showtime-cpu-cryptocurrency-monero-coinhive
======
egb
What if there was a spec that web browsers could submit small amounts of
mining work as a micropayment system for web content? (amount determined by
content provider per-page or per-session or some other better granularity,
only sent if user approves)

Browsers could pre-mine/cache some amount of work so that page load times
would be relatively unaffected.

Browsers could ask about payment similar to pages requesting location
(yes/no/always/never) so future payments are automatically applied or denied.

Thoughts?

